# Repeat of Clapton's Crossroads Festival?



## Lance Advance (May 25, 2003)

OK, I know it's going to be on Sirius Blues, and I know it's going to be on Sunday, 6/13. What I don't know is what time. I am on EDT - anyone help?

Thanks!

LA


----------



## Lance Advance (May 25, 2003)

Well, I figured if anyone would know why it wasn't on at all today, it would be Pat St. John, so I emailed him. He replied in under two hours 

_We will be repeating it it within a few weeks, but there were a few things that caused the delay, however we will be getting it on._

Personally, I can't wait for the repeat, and hopefully the DVD set will be out soon too.

LA


----------

